# Hamster Hair Loss Turning Blue



## knn (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a year and a half old Syrian hamster who started getting a bit of hair loss a couple weeks ago and I thought it was maybe just because she was getting older, but it seems to have spread and now the skin there is looking blue-ish and dry.

Has anyone seen this? I'm leaving for out of town in a few days and I'm worried to leave her.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

knn said:


> I have a year and a half old Syrian hamster who started getting a bit of hair loss a couple weeks ago and I thought it was maybe just because she was getting older, but it seems to have spread and now the skin there is looking blue-ish and dry.
> 
> Has anyone seen this? I'm leaving for out of town in a few days and I'm worried to leave her.


There is a condition called Cushings disease that in hamsters is unfortunately untreatable, I hope it isnt this but I would google it if I was you and have a look at the images, see if they look similar, ultimately though you will need to take her to a vet, it might be a perfectly treatable condition. Have you got a picture of her showing the hair loss.

http://www.hamstercentral.com/wiki/Cushings_Disease_in_Syrian_Hamsters


----------



## knn (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm hoping it's not that.  I tried to take a couple pictures, but it's a little hard to make out since her fur is already black:




























Thanks for your help! I'll look for a small pet vet in my area, too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh that doesnt look good, it looks like it could possibly be cushings, I would get a vets opinion though adn dont assume the worst, there are probably loads of conditions it could be. I have everything crossed for her that it isnt cushings though.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

That looks similar to my hamster Stella.... except she now has bald patches on either side. I hope they don't have cushings


----------



## knn (Jul 1, 2010)

Flissy said:


> That looks similar to my hamster Stella.... except she now has bald patches on either side. I hope they don't have cushings


I hope so, too.  Sending Stella some good luck!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the both of them...

This is what she looked like to start with:










But she is a lot worse now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry or them both. As far as the blue is concerned...i may be wrong...but i think the skin has a bluey tinge anyways. But sending well wishes to them both! xx


----------

